# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حكم دخول المسجد لغير المحجبة

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال:
أنا وصديقتاي نريد الذهاب إلى المسجد للدراسة لكنهما غير محجبتان . فهل يجوز لهما لبس خمار مع ملابس عادية ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله 
أولا : 
التبرج من أخطر أبواب الفتن ؛ لأن التبرج خطر على المرأة المتبرجة وعلى من يراها على حالتها تلك ، وقد تتسبب بتبرجها أن يعتدي عليها بعض الفساق بالقول أو الفعل . 
فالمتبرجة  مهما ادعت العفة - هي فساد ينخر في المجتمع الإسلامي ، لأنها  وان ادعت  أنها تملك نفسها ، فإنها لا تملك غيرها ، ولهذا جاء الوعيد الشديد على فعلها قَالَ : رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (‏ صِنْفَانِ مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ لَمْ أَرَهُمَا : قَوْمٌ مَعَهُمْ سِيَاطٌ كَأَذْنَابِ الْبَقَرِ يَضْرِبُونَ بِهَا النَّاسَ . وَنِسَاءٌ كَاسِيَاتٌ عَارِيَاتٌ ، مُمِيلاَتٌ مَائِلاَتٌ ، رُءُوسُهُنَّ كَأَسْنِمَةِ الْبُخْتِ الْمَائِلَةِ ، لاَ يَدْخُلْنَ الْجَنَّةَ ، وَلاَ يَجِدْنَ رِيحَهَا ، وَإِنَّ رِيحَهَا لَيُوجَدُ مِنْ مَسِيرَةِ كَذَا وَكَذَا )‏ ‏رواه مسلم ( 2128 ) .
ثانيا : 
المسلم حريص على هداية الناس واستقامتهم وقبولهم للحق ، ولعل في دخول هؤلاء إلى المسجد نفعا عظيما لهن ، فيؤدين الصلاة ويسمعن موعظة حسنة تؤثر في قلوبهن ، مع ما في المسجد من جو إيماني يحيي الإيمان في القلوب ، ويوقظ القلوب الغافلة . 
ولذلك فينبغي أن تحرصي على اصطحابهن إلى المسجد مع الاكتفاء في بداية الأمر بلبس الخمار وستر رؤوسهن ، على أن يتبع ذلك نصحهن واستمرار وعظهن بلبس الثياب الواسعة الفضفاضة . 
ثالثاً : 
أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى أن تطهر المساجد وتنزه عن كل مالا ينبغي .
قال الله تعالى : ( فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَن تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ ) .النور /36.
قال الحافظ ابن كثير في تفسيره ( 6/ 62 ) : 
" أي: أمر الله تعالى برفعها ، أي: بتطهيرها من الدنس واللغو ، والأفعال والأقوال التي لا تليق فيها " انتهى 
والسماح بدخول المتبرجات يخاف أن يساهم هذا في نقل فتن الشوارع والأسواق إلى بيوت الله تعالى . 
لكن المسلمة المتبرجة إذا خففت من فتنتها ، فمعصيتها ليست شَرٌ من كفر الكافر ، والكافر يأذن له بدخول المسجد للحاجة .
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى :
" لا حرج في دخول الكافر المسجد إذا كان لغرض شرعي وأمر مباح ؛ كأن يسمع الموعظة ، أو يشرب من الماء ، أو نحو ذلك ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنزل بعض الوفود الكافرة في مسجده صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ ليشاهدوا المصلين ، ويسمعوا قراءته صلى الله عليه وسلم وخطبه ، وليدعوهم إلى الله من قريب ، ولأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ربط ثمامة بن أثال الحنفي في المسجد لما أتي به إليه أسيرا ، فهداه الله وأسلم . والله ولي التوفيق " .
انتهى من " مجموع فتاوى ومقالات ابن باز " ( 8 / 356 ) .
فإذا كانت صديقاتك من الراغبات في الخير وقصدهن من الذهاب إلى المسجد الانتفاع وليس بقصد الفرجة ، وحاولن التقليل من فتنتهن بأن يغطين شعورهن ويلبسن ما لديهن من الثياب الفضفاضة ونحو هذا ، فلعل في التحاقهن بهذه الدروس في المسجد باب خير لهن وطريق لالتزامهن بشرع الله تعالى ، فشجعيهن على ذلك .

والله أعلم . 

https://islamqa.info/ar/214386

----------

